# My haunt



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

Sorry it took a while to get back to posting. I have had a crazy year and between going to two haunted house conventions (and all the catchup on Honeydo's) I haven't been lurking as much as normal.

So, here is the link to my blog for this years haunt and the previous years' also.

http://www.nightmareplaygrounds.blogspot.com/

Mortissanguine


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Just got done looking through your blog. Your daughter is cut as hell, and great to see her helping haunt. It was nice seeing all your work and everyone help build everything. I sure wish i had alot of help. My youngest son helps me out quite a bit, as much as he can, but it is all mostly all my doing. Other people are just not as inspired as i am, I pretty much have my life devoted to halloween and prop building and decorating.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I don't know which I enjoyed more; the witty blog posts, the actual set-up, or seeing a bunch of guys sitting around building props together. That was just great. I'm pretty much a one man show here and not many helpers to build or set things up. I would give anything to have a bunch of like minded buddies share the enthusiasm and put together such a great haunt. Thanks for posting the pics. Very nice!


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all your kind words. I have been fortunate in finding friends who want to help build and set up. For some it is because by helping they get to scare the crap out of TOTs. Others it is because I feed them.

Maybe one thing you should try is see if any high school theater or shop classes might have a teacher who thinks that kids learning some fun Halloween project/building/costume skills would be worth some extra credit.

I definitely think you should ask if the teacher has any kids who are mature enough or would be interested in developing skills....

Also, with them involved, chances are they are going to start getting the Halloween bug and searching all over the internet and learning stuff you may not have come across.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Dont know whats better, the pics or the captions!!!!
great work!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Very cool!
Thanks for sharing!
Can't wait to see what you do this year!
.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Way cool.
How do you anchor the canopy to the driveway. I have one but I don't know how to keep it from blowing away.


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

*Yes....wind sucks...wait*

I guess it blows. The carport tent is like a really big sail...as you have already found I am sure. I bought some heavy duty dog stakes (like for leashes) and use four of them. I then take those cool ratcheting tie downs like you strap ATVs and motorcycles down with in the back of a pick up. I wrap one hook end around the cross beam that runs lengthwise down the side and then put the hook around the strap so it is anchored to itself. The other end hooks onto the dog stake. I cinch it down on all sides and POOF...no more large carport in neighbors' lawns.

Obviously, like in camping, these tethers are a tripping hazard. I set up props and such so actors don't go near them and because of how I have my haunt set up TOTs don't go through that area.

On tear down day they easily release and wind up.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow. Neighbors and friends helping. That's awesome. 

And a daughter as well. My teenage daughter said she doesn't even want to inherit my props, let alone help on them.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks so much for the information. I am going to see if I can incorporate it this year.
I better get busy.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Your pics are awsome. It's so great that your family and friends help out with your haunt, I'm jealous! Thank you for sharing and for the inspiration! Looking foward to seeing this years event!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Mortissanguine said:


> I guess it blows. The carport tent is like a really big sail...as you have already found I am sure. I bought some heavy duty dog stakes (like for leashes) and use four of them. I then take those cool ratcheting tie downs like you strap ATVs and motorcycles down with in the back of a pick up. I wrap one hook end around the cross beam that runs lengthwise down the side and then put the hook around the strap so it is anchored to itself. The other end hooks onto the dog stake. I cinch it down on all sides and POOF...no more large carport in neighbors' lawns.
> 
> Obviously, like in camping, these tethers are a tripping hazard. I set up props and such so actors don't go near them and because of how I have my haunt set up TOTs don't go through that area.
> 
> On tear down day they easily release and wind up.


Ratchet straps; GENIUS!!!!!!!!!!!:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very entertaining read (I learned a new word - "beautiferous"!) and so lovely that you have so much slave labor...um, I mean, willing helpers

Your daughter is a cutie.


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

*Just brainstorming*

I got to thinking about the carport tent thing and figured out a way that you could lash two together, keep the sides off and make one big tent you could turn into a maze. If you put the walls up around the poles no one will run into them...

So, let me try and explain:

Put the carport tent frames up side by side (or end to end if you desire). Get a strong dowel or pipe (strong enough to act as a brace between the tents, this will keep them from moving towards each other). Fasten the pipe to the tent with a "C" type brace or connector. In a pinch you could even tape it with gaffers tape if you can't rig some type of connector. Gaffers tape is THE AWESOME. It acts like duct tape but is used in theater on lighting cables and other expensive equipment you don't want sticky residue on. I swear by this stuff.

Then tie down the exterior points with the dog stakes and ratcheting straps. I would probably add some of those narrow cinder blocks between the legs where the two carports meet and lash them there. This will give a little extra weight to them.

The beauty of a tent is they usually don't require any sprinkler system...but check with your local ordinances...blah, blah, blah...


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Mortissanguine said:


> In a pinch you could even tape it with gaffers tape if you can't rig some type of connector. Gaffers tape is THE AWESOME. It acts like duct tape but is used in theater on lighting cables and other expensive equipment you don't want sticky residue on. I swear by this stuff.


Gaffers Tape!!!!! I thought I was alone!!!!

Its expensive but its like duct tape on steroids, without being tacky!!!!

love the stuff!!!!!:jol:


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

*Love the tape*

I tend to use a lot of gaffers tape on stuff I want to keep nice. I also REALLY like Gorilla tape because the stuff has great adhesive. But man, does it stick.

Zip ties are also my friend.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah I use it to!!!L0L!! Best stuff in the world...or underworld! But seriously, great job on the haunt. All my pics from last year were on my cell...that I lost! But I'll be posting my new project pics soon enuf and following the big day,my haunt pics. Happy Haunting.

"Most people would like 2 go like my grandfather,peaceful & asleep...not like his passengers,screaming and awake!"


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I'd like to rent your little goblin...too cute!


----------

